# [SOLVED] connecting iphone 5 3g Internet with laptop using USB



## anshumankumar01

Hi,

My laptop has Windows Vista Home basic, 32 bit OS, Service Pack 2. I wish to connect it with Iphone5's 3g network to access the internet *using USB*. However, my laptop cannot recognise the USB connection. Please kindly help to fix the issue. 

Many Thanks,
Anshuman


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: connecting iphone 5 3g Internet with laptop using USB*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Are you connecting your laptop and iPhone via the docking cable?


----------



## anshumankumar01

*Re: connecting iphone 5 3g Internet with laptop using USB*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> Are you connecting your laptop and iPhone via the docking cable?


yes, i am connecting via a docking cable. Thank you very much for your reply.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: connecting iphone 5 3g Internet with laptop using USB*

The only way you could get it to work would be to use mobile hotspot.


----------



## anshumankumar01

*Re: connecting iphone 5 3g Internet with laptop using USB*

Thanks. But mobile hotspot would use wireless network, is it? Further, in connecting laptop to iphone via wireless network, I get the error message: "waiting for ad hoc network to connect". Hence, it is kind of difficult to share/connect my iphone's 3g internet with my laptop.


----------



## joeten

*Re: connecting iphone 5 3g Internet with laptop using USB*

See if the info here can help Tethering iPhone | Internet hot spot, Mobile connection | EE Help


----------



## anshumankumar01

*Re: connecting iphone 5 3g Internet with laptop using USB*

Thank you very much for your help and time. Really appreciate it!


----------



## joeten

*Re: connecting iphone 5 3g Internet with laptop using USB*

Your welcome


----------

